# Warmaster Fantasy for sale/trade



## Tony58 (Aug 16, 2011)

I have Undead and High Elves, 1,000 pts. each approx.

Sell or trade for Epic 40K or 6mm+ Sci fi armies/models.

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6226435608/in/set-72157627852322280/lightbox/


----------

